
Geni: 5 million Profiles In 5 Months - kkim
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/02/geni-5-million-profiles-in-5-months/
======
pg
Amazing that this idea was sitting unimplemented right under everyone's noses
for so long. There are almost certainly more.

~~~
staunch
I think the reason these kinds of things aren't done very well for a long time
is because of existing implementations. Would-be creators do some research and
decide the market is taken, not realizing how much room there is for a great
implementation.

Geni, Gmail, Flickr, Facebook, and the new Evite competitors come to mind as
examples of people ignoring that affect.

------
blueballs1
The stickiness on Geni is awful. I invited 80 family members and go to log in
about once every two weeks now. Most pepole feel that it's very spammy too.

------
nickb
My only worry would be that once you create your family tree, you have no
reason to return to the site.

